# Louisiana reds



## Butter (Feb 3, 2012)

Louisiana? Planing a summer trip for reds, any suggestions on lodging, fish spots etc. Thanks


----------



## hccstud8 (Jul 2, 2010)

Venice, Capt. Bola Reel Tite Charters. Been using him for years and your will not be disappointed. He also has his own lodging where you can stay. I will be there the middle of March. Cheers!


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

A couple questions... Are you bringing your own boat (if so, watcha got?) or planning on fishing with a guide? Do you prefer fly or conventional tackle? Are you looking to target strictly reds or do you want to go after reds primarily but other species as well?
If you've got your own boat there's a lot available to you depending on the capabilities of your boat. Cocodrie, Dularge, Pointe Aux Chene, Golden Meadow, Leeville, Grand Isle, Hopedale, Delacroix, Myrtle Grove, Buras, Venice are all good places within driving distance of New Orleans.
There's a chance Capt. Craig Matherne will be back guiding again in Grand Isle by this summer in a new Islamorada 24 from Tom Gordon. Grand Isle can't be beat in the summer for variety of species. Reds are everywhere, but from Grand Isle you can catch reds, trout, flounder, sheephead and run nearshore for snapper, lemon fish(cobia), etc. Also, in late summer/early fall (Aug-Oct) the bulls will be schooling in the passes if you feel like catching a 40lb. red on almost every cast.
Capt. Ryan Lambert, Cajun Fishing Adventures, has top notch lodging, meals, and fishing, especially if you want to stay in the marsh and focus on reds (He'll put you on the trout, too.) His operation was actually selected as one of the top 10 fishing lodges in the US a couple years back by Saltwater Sportsman.
I also just found a cool video in the flyfishing section tonight of Capt. Lucas Bisset, Low Tide Charters. This is the first I've ever heard of him, but from the video he seems like a cool guy to fish with, especially if you're a fan of the fly and want to sight fish.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Otterdog (Feb 8, 2014)

I've got a trip scheduled with Capt Gregg Anderson the second week of May, but wouldn't hesitate to use Capt. Rocky Thiskstun.


----------

